

Leaf POS - Increase in smartphone usage vs tablet and desktop - jchernan
http://leaf.me/blog/mobile-is-the-future-and-the-future-is-here-part-2.html?utm_source=Leaf+SMB+Blog&utm_medium=Twitter&utm_campaign=Leaf+Twitter

======
ajsbacon
I think it's pretty sweet to see your work on responsive design doing well.
People put a lot of work in things like responsiveness and UI design and most
of the time don't get to see any data supporting their hard work.

